
Hyper-accurate atomic clock won't lose a second in 15B years - wglb
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-new-best-atomic-clock-yet-20150420-story.html
======
jameskilton
And two of them will never agree on the current time.

Relativity's a jerk sometimes.

------
jug
... but following that, all hell breaks loose.

